# B-17F Cheek Window Modification



## Stoney (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm attempting to research B-17F-90-BO 42-30211 for markings and configuration when it was lost on 22 June 1943. I know the airplane was first assigned to the 92nd BG and then reassigned to the 95th BG shortly after arrival in the UK. There are no known photos of this particular aircraft, but I'm wondering if ground crews would have had time to repaint 95th unit markings on the airplane before it departed Horham on 22 June.

I'm also specifically interested in whether the airplane would have had the cheek window modification as opposed to the flush window installation. From what I've been able to determine, some airplanes were modified upon arrival in theater, and later aircraft had the modification done prior to leaving the States. Looking at photos of block 90 aircraft, some have the cheek mod and some don't, but since most of the photos are undated, it's difficult to determine when and where the cheek windows were added.

I haven't been able to locate a list that shows what modifications were done and where they were done. Does anyone have a source for that sort of information?

Thanks for any assistance you can provide!


----------

